# looking for good form videos



## steventopper (Mar 17, 2010)

looking for good form videos or books. instructional help on form or target shooting.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It depends on what type of archery you plan on doing. Compound, recurve, competition, hunting, etc.


----------



## gazz (May 15, 2010)

Take a look at a guy called Clint Freeman....


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

http://www.performance-archery.tv/?q=node/2

Here's some online videos.


----------

